# DIY Auto Top off



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

I didn't do his video, but it looks like it will work. I'll try it out!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9UmT2rV0iYE

Good luck to all!


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Anyone have alternative ideas? Comments? Anyone?


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2011)

I can't watch the video but use a bilgepump float switch and powerhead in a reservoir.

Depending on your water, you can also use toilet valves (there are ones that will open proportionally to the water level, which will keep the level at a very specific level, and there are ones that when the level goes down several inches will fill back to the top. These would be connected directly to a waterline, so doesn't work if your water is bad)


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

The first one is the one I'll be using, thanks!


----------

